# King PAW2422 heater not working



## akkamaan (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi all!
I am replaceing a King PAW2422 "pic-a-watt" electric heater. Old heaters was both "dead", one died 1 year before the other...sort of...
The old ones looked "burned out", fan was sticking and they were at least 10 years old.

Now I bought 2 brand new ones, and after installing the first one, wired for 1000W (orange), like the old one and it is still not working. 
The thermostat was replaced 5 years ago and have obviously been setup and working correctly. 

With power turned on, and the thermostat set up for heating mode, I have indication of power on both BLACK hot lines at the heater. Even when thermostat is switched OFF, I have indication of power at the heater.

Is it something wrong with the thermostat?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIUj7-_AFXI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIUj7-_AFXI[/ame]


----------



## kok328 (Nov 1, 2013)

It appears that your checking 240V line voltage to the heater.  This should exist as it does in your video, regardless of thermostat setting.


----------



## gottodo1 (Nov 5, 2013)

"have obviously been setup and working correctly." 

Just because it worked doesn't mean it was setup correctly. My friend had a house with 2 1400W BaseBoard Heaters and one 1000W BBH on a 20A circuit, how did that work (31.6A required)? The previous owner had wired 2 of the heaters in series and one in parallel. So the 1000W heater was running as if it was 1000W but the 2 1400Ws were running as if they were 700W heaters. They were both actually a little high resistance over spec so they were drawing just under rated current. Did I mention this was on 14-2 wiring? .  

Disconnect the thermostat and measure the lines in there, maybe that's your issue. The thermo could have went bad when the last unit went bad as well, if it's the old school type disconnect the wires and check the resistance across the switch when the temp is set to 50 and to 80 (assuming your house is 70 degrees inside), it should measure ~0 when set to 50 and >1Meg when set to 80.


----------

